# What would be the advantages of inject creatine



## Supermans Daddy (Apr 27, 2010)

I have heard about this but I'd never really seen at until a few days ago. What would the advantage (if any) be from inject creatine above the normal creatine. Also how would you dose something like that 

this is the info I have on it

Creatine has been around for a long time in the supplement industry. The problem with traditional creatine is that it only really works on 40% of people who use it. Regular creatine monohydrate has been shown effective at increasing lean muscle mass1,2,3,4, muscle strength5,6 and athletic performance.7,8 However, regular creatine monohydrate is absorbed poorly by the body - and its effectiveness is dependant upon the cells ability to absorb it. The poor absorption rate of regular creatine monohydrate requires the creatine user to ingest large dosages of creatine to achieve desired effect. Because creatine draws water to the cell, and because most ingested creatine monohydrate is not absorbed, unabsorbed creatine will sit outside of the target cell with the water, and this will result in the "creatine bloat." Long-term clinical studies have proven that creatine monohydrate is safe for use by persons free of medical complication9, but why would you want to ingest more creatine monohydrate than you have to simply because your creatine is inefficient? Creatine ethyl ester is creatine monohydrate with an ester attached. The attachment of an ester is significant, because esters are found in the fat tissue of animals. But, why is this important? What role does this have in the absorption of creatine? All substances that you put into your body will affect its operation. There are three ways that substances can affect a cells operation. They are: Ligand binding to protein receptor sites. Secondary messenger / metabotropic systems Passive permeation of the cell wall via lipids 


 IT IS WATER SOLUBLE AND STABLE. PRODUCT COMES IN 2ml vials


----------



## Mudge (Apr 27, 2010)

I swear by CEE, regular creatine and various delivery systems just don't seem to do jack for me. The last type I remember trying was Swole V2, I forget who made it but it was popular for awhile.

Generic ass CEE, taurine and arginine = America, fuck yeah.

Didn't know people were shooting the stuff though!


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Apr 27, 2010)

Mudge said:


> Didn't know people were shooting the stuff though!



Yeah Mudge from what I understand it's like standard protocol to inject creatine with some well known guys. The first time I ever heard bout somethin like that was supposedly Dorian Yates, then later I heard that about Flex Wheeler. I always blew it off as I'd never even heard of anyone even considering injecting creatine. Now I've personally seen it around lately and have even seen it for sale now. I'm just curious as to whats the protocol for something like that. I've always used VPX ( worked great, taste like shit) or Legal Gear creatine because they were designed to avoid the bloat. Any info would be mad cool though.

Peace and Love


----------



## RAHHH (Apr 28, 2010)

for fuk sakes !lol
take it orally.


----------



## Iron Dragon (Apr 28, 2010)

WCBB.com has a lot of information on the efficiency of injecting creatine. Some people swear buy it. 

As for types of creatine, I thought it was pretty much well known that none of the other creatine's except monohydrate were effective. At least I remember reading several articles that stated so. I could be wrong.


----------



## weldingman (Apr 28, 2010)

I would never inject water that holds water, figure it out, its scary.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Apr 29, 2010)

I read some where that everything but monohydrate was bunk. Its the most widley used and just about everyone gains on it. CEE I did try in a mix of CEE and mono but it also had some carb system in it so I'd have no idea about using CEE by its self.

I think Im going to try creatine and vitargo (the plain powder not the nutrex stuff).
See how that goes.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 29, 2010)

Neoton was one company making this apparently. Trying to dig to see if its worthwhile.



> Long before creatine monohydrate, creatine phosphate drips such as Neoton were a closely guarded secret amongst eastern European throwers and strength athletes. I was introduced to Neoton, as an Italian cardiac medication years ago. To elevate creatine levels to the same extent using oral creatine (as Neoton would), athletes would have to resort to conventional loading protocols, which can result in too much fluid retention to make weight without negatively affecting performance.





> Big G: O.K. I use the above dosages for six weeks straight. By the way, I take 3 grams of GHB every other night and 500 mg of Neoton 500 (injectable Creatine Phosphate, 500 mg per ampule) one hour before training, every day. It works great with Anavar. After the six weeks I stop cold turkey. I keep using 500 mg Neoton per day, 3 grams of GHB every other night, two Nolvadex tablets (one in the morning and one in the evening), five Teslac tablets every other day, and two Ultravital tablets per day (every morning). Also, for the first three weeks I am off I inject one vial of RN-13 every other day and the last two weeks of the six week off period I take one tablet of 50 mg clomid. So, when I get off cold turkey, the GHB keeps my natural GH levels high and acts as a mild diuretic and anticatabolic; the Nolvadex acts acts as an estrogen blocker so I won't get gynecomastia and retain water, the Teslac stops the estrogen conversion, the Neoton keeps my strength levels up, and the Ultravital acts as a cortisol blocker. So, no side effects.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 29, 2010)

Studies of the haemodynamic effects of creatine phosphate in man.
Studies of the haemodynamic effects of creatine phosphate in man.

I found a Laiboten 1g/bottle online also.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 29, 2010)

Looks like people are injecting arginine too.

Enhancement of Muscle Strength - Biology Online


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 29, 2010)

I know that anything that is water or fat soluable can be made into an injectable solution but is there realy an benafit to injecting them if they're already bioavailable orally?


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Apr 29, 2010)

Know a couple peeps that run this and just seem them. Got the dosing protocol down now ( 500mg 2 or 3X wk) and understand the logic as well I got the real deal about water retention. The whole purpose was to avoid the "bloated" thing. It's a more efficent way of force feed muscle from what I'm understand'n. Gottaadmit the Homeys look big, full and shredded. I'ma give it whirl and see for myself. Thanks for the info Mudge.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 29, 2010)

Keep us updated!


----------



## fredlabrute (Apr 29, 2010)

Mr.BTB said:


> I read some where that everything but monohydrate was bunk. Its the most widley used and just about everyone gains on it. CEE I did try in a mix of CEE and mono but it also had some carb system in it so I'd have no idea about using CEE by its self.
> 
> I think Im going to try creatine and vitargo (the plain powder not the nutrex stuff).
> See how that goes.


 ^+1 There's no scientific studies proving new forms of creatine to be more efficient than the good old monohydrate!!!


----------



## bigrene (Apr 29, 2010)

As if injecting roids aint enough,but hey let us know how it goes.Im guessing your homies are juicing too so who really knows if they wouldve had same results but like I said let us know if you see a significant change that you can actually say was induced by injecting creatine.Good luck hope it works definitely keep posted and make fair observations of results.


----------



## Iron Dragon (Apr 29, 2010)

Mudge said:


> Looks like people are injecting arginine too.
> 
> Enhancement of Muscle Strength - Biology Online



I do know that injecting arginine IV will induce a GH spike. That's how they do a true test for GH deficiency. IGF-1 alone is not an accurate test. An endo should really be doing both. I don't recall the exact details of the test, so don't go IV'ing arginine powder, lol.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 29, 2010)

No worries, don't think I'll be doing IV anything!


----------

